# Je me sépare de mon ipad1



## nerval2005 (1 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
Evidemment, suite à mon acquisition du second modèle 
Un proche va récupérer le premier du nom. Toutefois, j'ai une petite question dans ce cas de figure : je souhaite qu'il puisse conserver les applications que j'ai achetées, or il va se créer un compte Itunes. Est-ce que la création de ce compte entraînera la suppression des applications sur l'Ipad que je lui offre ?
Dans les préférences de l'Ipad, dois-je effectuer une déconnexion de mon identifiant Apple au niveau des réglages du Store ?
Merci par avance


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Mai 2011)

Tu es le détenteur de la licence... Tu n'as pas le droit de lui donner les applis... Le changement de compte iTune supprimera les applications de L'ipad... Ce qui est tout a fait normal...


----------



## worldice (1 Mai 2011)

Non, tu as qu'a lui donner l'iPad tel quel, et tu lui dis de, en suite, se connecter avec son compte dans les préférences.

En tout cas, moi, j'utilise mon iPad avec 2 comptes et cela marche très bien.


----------



## nerval2005 (1 Mai 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour vos précieux conseils. je lui rachèterai les applications si d'aventure elles étaient effacées. 
Bonne soirée


----------



## Gwen (1 Mai 2011)

Ou tu lui autorises son ordinateur. Il pourra bénéficier des cinq ordinateurs autorisés et avoir toutes les applications que tu as toi même.

Par contre, il vaut mieux bien connaître la personne pour faire ce genre de chose.


----------



## nerval2005 (2 Mai 2011)

Ah, je n'y avais pas pensé. c'est aussi une possibilité.
Merci Gwen.


----------



## paca83 (4 Mai 2011)

autre possibilite transfert des appli sur une cle USB ou autre et reinstaller les appli sur le nouveau support.
je pense que cela fonctionne


----------

